# We all like gun p0rn!



## Brian S (May 25, 2010)

Show what you have!

  Ruger single-six and Browning buckmark camper.







 From top to bottom. Remington 700 bdl 30-06, Mossberg 12guage 500, Remington 597 .22lr





 Springfield XD40 subcompact


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 25, 2010)

Ok, here is a pair of aces. Two of my favorite little guns. The 640 was my first carry piece when CHL started here in Texas.

Those are Ebony Secret Service grips on it. And I had a gunsmith put the little red insert front sight. I hand slickened the action myself.






Deaf


----------



## Brian S (May 25, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about! Very fine firearms there!


----------



## zDom (May 27, 2010)

Nice stuff!

My GF has a single-six .22 Ruger like the one pictured.



As for me, I don't post pictures of either my firearms or my GF. They are too purty for any other eyes but mine =)


----------



## Brian S (May 28, 2010)

The ones I've posted are mine before the tragic boating accident. Here's some more, I sure do miss them!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 28, 2010)

how's that LCR treating you?


----------



## Brian S (May 29, 2010)

The LCR is great and fills it's purpose well as a light carry gun in any kind of weather.

 As far as the range goes, it's a handful to shoot +p's out of with the laser grips. I've heard the hogue grips absorb the recoil much better.

 I'm very happy with it, but now I may trade up for the .357 if the laser grips will fit it.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 29, 2010)

Looks like you've got the LG-405's.  I've actually found those to be pretty "soft shooting" (a relative term with a small revolver)...much better than either the Hogue "bantam" style or any other design that does not cover the backstrap.  I've currently got the 405's on my Smith 442.

You might try a set of Pachmayr "Compacts" if they make them for that model.  They also cover the backstrap without adding to the length like a Hogue Monogrip will.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 29, 2010)




----------



## KenpoTex (May 30, 2010)

here's a few...


----------



## kaizasosei (May 30, 2010)

Just a link but good shot of an oldschool 7.65 ppk.



http://www.google.at/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dreadgazebo.com/gunporn/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/gunporn-ppk.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.dreadgazebo.com/gunporn/%3Fcat%3D7&h=473&w=450&sz=38&tbnid=KBmcR8prtK_LmM:&tbnh=129&tbnw=123&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwalther%2Bppk%2B7.65&hl=de&usg=__cjxROeLLgVnDWnHizg-KUjmzbQY=&ei=KvECTKzeAcivOI3tzdYE&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CDcQ9QEwBQ


----------



## Brian S (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Deaf Smith (May 31, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> here's a few...


 
Ah... Centennial and DPX. A good mix!

Deaf


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 2, 2010)

wrong thread


----------

